# Back Flushing RO unit



## bogwood (17 Jun 2014)

Hi.
My RO unit has a tap for back flushing, in order to preserve the life of the membrane .
Not really sure when, and how long to do it for.

What do those of you with one do.?


----------



## Sacha (17 Jun 2014)

I flush it for about 2 minutes before each use.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Jun 2014)

5mins before and 5 after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (17 Jun 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> 5mins before and 5 after.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same for me.


----------



## bogwood (18 Jun 2014)

Thanks Guys.
Glad to hear, its similar to what i do, providing i remember.
In future will make sure before, and after, all the time.

Just replaced the membrane after 2 years use, as the TDS was creeping up to 30. Its now reading 6.


----------

